# Daisy's pups.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

My Daisy had this litter 4 days ago (january 30th):





































Are they merle the 3 funny looking babies?

Mom is broken even black merle LH astrex and dad is (agouti?) siamese LH. Dad doesn't have any markings behind him, the 3 generations back i know.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very cute little babys. 
sorry i cant tell you what they are as i have never seem a merle baby but they do look like normal broken marked babys to me.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pics from today - these babies are _so_ cute 





































Seems like 3 males and 2 females. If you look at the first 2 pics, they should be girl-boy-boy-girl-boy. But i'm not sure until i see some nipples :lol:


----------

